# Pygmy Cuteness :)



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Bouncy baby Pygmy goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

LOVE LOVE LOVE! Thanks for sharing! I miss all of my baby goat kids. I wish I could keep them all! I want one of your goats! If you ever come to fair in MN, let me know! I would buy a Doeling from you in a heartbeat  looking to strengthen my pygmy lines.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

